# Food Plot is Growing



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

kind of have been working on this spot this year and got it planted last week and is nice and green  Planted Winter Wheat, Dwarf Essex Rapeseed, and Ladino White Clover


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks like a nice little hidey hole


----------

